# I fell off yesterday.



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

I was riding with my new equestrian friend. We had just arrived to a big, open, and flat pasture. She did some figure 8s and I wanted to have a go at some light cantering. At first, Scotch fought me, so I stopped him, made him bend a few times, and tried again. He took off in an explosive gallop. Bucked once and lost my balance a little, but kept my seat for the most part. Bucked again and threw me forward. A third time and over his shoulder I went and he only sped up. As soon as I realized there was no saving myself I pushed on his shoulder and let myself drop. I landed directly on my face, then my shoulder and slammed my already sore knee. (My friend backed her horse into my right knee about ten to fifteen minutes prior.)

I imagine it was a mixture of not doing much heavy work before this and him finally feeling really good after regaining all his weight. He does fine at a trot, but he always gives a little buck when we go any faster. I've been trying to fix this, but I don't bother with it much considering the limited canter-friendly locations. This time I was just taken off guard a little more-so than usual and couldn't keep my seat. 

Invariably, I asked how my horse was doing and where he'd run off to. Jerk didn't even stick around. He went back across the road and stopped. (Don't worry, it's a back-road not many use and the ones who do drive slow because there's a few equestrians in the area.) My friend checked on how responsive I was and took off back up the hill to get her car, Scotch followed. She was back in a giffy. 

Obviously, I feel like crap. I have a scrape on my face (I landed on grass, so yay), a pretty sore shoulder, a bruised thigh, and a knee that doesn't want to be used. Hopefully work doesn't suck too badly tomorrow.

Hopefully my concussion will be gone by tomorrow.


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

Ouch. I hope you feel better soon!! Soaking in epsom salts may help with any sore muscles.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Puddintat said:


> Ouch. I hope you feel better soon!! Soaking in epsom salts may help with any sore muscles.


Thank you!
Ahh, I wish I could, but no bathtub to do so.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Awww man! Wish you were closer, I would invite you over to soak in the hot tub. Rest up properly, then ride the tar of that knot head.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm glad that after tomorrow, I have the weekend off. I'm sure I'm going to want to die while at work. 

So much for paying two months boarding this week...


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorry you got hurt. Hitting the dirt hurts so bad.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

concussion? have you been examined?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you lost consciousness even momentarily your need to be examined and immediately. Don't want you running about with a brain bleed.


----------

